# 15 Gallon long vivarium build



## fishyfan (Dec 29, 2008)

I am in the process of converting an old (really old, its a metal framed tank ) into a vivarium. I've built the false bottom and finished the background. I was going to cover the background in coconut fiber but the only silicone i could find was the clear type (GE silicone I without the bioseal). Is there a reason why everyone seems to use black silicone when applying the coconut fiber?

Pics of progress so far:









I was going for a tree branch look with the cork bark. The structure on the left side is a waterfall...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Off to a nice start.... Regarding the silicone, all of GE Silicone has bioseal... the older tubes just didnt advertise it... And the reason why most people use black silicone is so it wont show the GS if you miss some spots with the cocofiber. What're you planning to put in there?


----------



## fishyfan (Dec 29, 2008)

So is GE silicone safe to use then? Are there any toxicity differences between I and II?

I'm not sure what im going to put in there yet, any suggestions?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

is that a slate bottom tank?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I use the brown or its called bronze GE silicone. It has always worked out fine for me.
J


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Jason DeSantis said:


> I use the brown or its called bronze GE silicone. It has always worked out fine for me.
> J


I use the bronze too... It blends in better with my fern panel... kinda looks like mud or something.


----------



## fishyfan (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, i'm going to get some brown silicone tomorrow. 



Julio said:


> is that a slate bottom tank?


No, it has a glass bottom...


----------



## fishyfan (Dec 29, 2008)

Applied the cocofiber today. I have to cover the bottom lip and touch up a few spots but for the most part i'm done...

Whole background









Waterfall









Cork bark


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice start! Interested to see how it turns out!


----------



## fishyfan (Dec 29, 2008)

pygmypiranha said:


> Nice start! Interested to see how it turns out!


Thanks 

You guys have any ideas on how to disguise the pvc supports for the false bottom?


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Black contact paper or spray paint works well. My spray painted tanks looks very professional.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

fishyfan said:


> Thanks
> 
> You guys have any ideas on how to disguise the pvc supports for the false bottom?


If it isn't fastened in yet you can remove it a just cut it back 2" s off the front. When you plant use some screen and place some pebbles along the front. The screen will hold the pebbles in place up front.


----------



## fishyfan (Dec 29, 2008)

I haven't been able to work on this tank for a while because of finals but I finished it up this week 

Filling in the front with gravel:









Water feature/pond area:









Planted (Flash)









No flash:









Waterfall:


----------



## fishyfan (Dec 29, 2008)

no good? 

Anyways, i currently have a 14 watt fluorescent fixture above the tank. I was just wondering if this light would be enough to support most plant life or if i should upgrade?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I think it looks great. 

I like how you contoured the soil to the water area.

Some background planting would really make this viv pop. Something as simple as a few small broms.


----------



## fishyfan (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks

I added a few leaves...


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

What are you planning on putting in there?


----------



## nat31 (Dec 26, 2009)

looks great, what did you use to split your substrait from the egg crate, and are you reusing the water in the waterfall or is it constantly putting in new water.


----------



## fishyfan (Dec 29, 2008)

azure89 said:


> What are you planning on putting in there?


What could i put in it? Maybe a pair of the smaller darts?



nat31 said:


> looks great, what did you use to split your substrait from the egg crate, and are you reusing the water in the waterfall or is it constantly putting in new water.


I'm not sure i know what you mean about the waterfall? I used fiberglass weed screen to seperate the coco fiber from the eggcrate and i have a pump recirculating the water through the waterfall...


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Where did you put the pump? I'm about to start construction of a tank that will be similar to this but I have questions about how to hide the pump so that I might be able to get to it if I needed to.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

FishyFan where are you located in California?


----------



## fishyfan (Dec 29, 2008)

Shenanigans said:


> Where did you put the pump? I'm about to start construction of a tank that will be similar to this but I have questions about how to hide the pump so that I might be able to get to it if I needed to.


The pump is directly under the waterfall, I buried it in the gravel. If I ever need access to the pump, i'll just dig it up.



gotham229 said:


> FishyFan where are you located in California?


The san fernando valley...


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice first tank! I have a 40 gallon meta-frame tank myself that currently has the last of my grow out (for pairs) luecs in it. I think when I move them out I might get rid of it (it weighs a ton from the slate bottom). Cool tanks though, how did you make your glass top with no lip to set into?


----------



## fishyfan (Dec 29, 2008)

Haven't been on in a while, just thought i'd share some updates. The false bottom was keeping the soil far too wet so all of the plants rotted and died. I decided to just rip the bottom out and fill it in with dirt. Unfortunately that means no more waterfall but as long as the plants live, i'm happy haha. I replanted it this weekend with some plants i bought at a reptile show last month. I'm thinking maybe i should get some broms for the background.

Pic:


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Definitely needs some broms. Very nice though!


----------



## fishyfan (Dec 29, 2008)

The vivarium has an inhabitant now!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Very cool! I've always wanted a Crested, they're awesome.


----------



## fishyfan (Dec 29, 2008)

Mitch said:


> Very cool! I've always wanted a Crested, they're awesome.


Thanks 

It seems as though i might have a problem with the new plants. The leaves on the plant in the middle and to the right are curling down. Could anyone tell me what this is a sign of? Ill try to get some pics up in a bit...


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I would say that the one on the far right isnt getting enough light and the one in the center isnt getting watered enough from the look of the plant it is something simliar to the watercress I have


----------



## fishyfan (Dec 29, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what's going on with this plant?

The leaves appear to be yellowing/curling...


----------



## fishyfan (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone? This is really frustrating, nothing seems to do well...


----------



## David Becher (Feb 10, 2010)

Are they getting enough water? light can always be an issue but these guys like a bit of water, atleast from my experience. Also did you plant them into the soil yourself? because something that I've noticed with alot of plants like this, its best to cut off some of the roots and sit it right on top of your soil and let it grow into the soil. I'm not sure why that helps but hopefully that could solve something.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

it's not humid enough for the fittonia... they LOVE HIGH humidity, otherwise, the tank looks great!!!


----------



## Owlbassboy (Oct 9, 2010)

Are they getting enough water and light?


----------

